# How to spin a corked 540 vs flat 540 (quick trick tip breakdown)



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Wasn't sure if this should go in video or tips and tricks so meh, it's going in this forum.

Starting doing regular youtube videos so I might as well post the trick tips whenever I upload them each week.

Here's the latest one on cork spins vs. regular spins:






I know, color correction was a bit off, but my Final Cut Pro is being buggy and kept crashing whenever I tried to do color correction, might have to reinstall it or something.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Nice!
> 
> I need to just clean up my 3`s.
> 
> My goal is to be able to do all 4 basic 3`s on small jumps (10 foot tables max). I will feel totally satisfied being able to these. right now my 3`s are so ugly that I think several people that actually witnessed them may have gone blind.....:laugh:


You & me both.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice Jed! I skateboard as well and I'm always watching skate tutorial vids... theres literaly dozens for every trick out there. Whats surprising is how few good quality snowboarding tutorials there are out there. Transworld has a few, BA has them and then a few other random ones but most of them are like "how to 270 nose press on a handrail"...

Something that is not out there is individual vids for each grab, so if someone wanted to learn to mute grab - nothing. Food for thought. I've considered doing these myself but just don't really know how to approach the whole video thing.

Nice 5's BTW, I've just got my 3's FS & BS feeling really solid and this week I'm looking to move up to 5's... doubt I will be corking anything ever haha.

Just curious though, if I was to get these going is it possible to slowly add cork to your 5's or is just either corked or not corked?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Casual said:


> Nice 5's BTW, I've just got my 3's FS & BS feeling really solid and this week I'm looking to move up to 5's... doubt I will be corking anything ever haha.


You'd be surprised. A cork 5 is a pretty easy/natural rotation to spin. Some people say it's easier than 3s. I've done some practice attempts in to foam pits/on tramps with no board and it is a pretty fluid rotation that made me think "Wow, this is really a within reason trick for me to do". Lock those 3's first, and I think cork 5s will flow pretty naturally.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

david_z said:


> You'd be surprised. A cork 5 is a pretty easy/natural rotation to spin. Some people say it's easier than 3s. I've done some practice attempts in to foam pits/on tramps with no board and it is a pretty fluid rotation that made me think "Wow, this is really a within reason trick for me to do". Lock those 3's first, and I think cork 5s will flow pretty naturally.


Well I've got my back 3's on lock off 25's, front 3's off 15's are finally feeling good, been focusing on them for 3 weeks and plan to take them to the 25 and don't forsee any issue. I'm getting bored of 3's and the rotation is effortless so I guess its time.

Thx for the input - maybe I'll be able to cork one out yet. I'll be studying this video more this week prepping myself. The 3's are almost too much muscle memory now so I'm gonna have to focus on keeping it going.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Really nice! The split screen is a good idea. If I'm allowed to add some constructive criticism, Add a 3rd person view to the split screen. That might clear it up a little bit more.

PS: Your vid brings back so many nice memories. Don't know how many times I've ridden that chair back when I lived in Vancouver. Thanks for the flashback


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Cheers guys, good feedback! Yeah Snowolf, if you think this is good enough for the video lessons thread I'm happy to have it added there.

@Casual - I'd suggest learning back 5s first, but corked 5s come really naturally once you get used to the whole "oh crap I can't only see sky for the first half of the trick" feeling.

As David z said, corked 5s are one of those weird natural rotations. If you cork and spin exactly 540 degrees, you can usually land on your feet. I've had backside 5 corks during my learning stage that somehow landed on my feet despite me not knowing where I was in the spin until after I landed.

As far as corking slightly or a lot goes, yeah that's up to you. You can cork a little or cork a lot, it all depends on how 'downwards' you throw that shoulder on a backside 5 cork. I find it almost easier and more fun to just throw it fully inverted on 5s though.

If possible learn into powder first though, if you rotate too much you can over rotate into a 720 and butt check/compress your spine if you aren't prepared for the landing. I almost prefer under rotating a little on a bs 540 because than I just fall on the front of my body as oppose to landing heavy on my back.

@Basti - That's a good idea, only tricky thing is trying to get that footage since I ride by myself most days and my friends usually disappear to go film video parts on the few sunny days we get in Whistler.

Might have to figure out something with a tripod to get that 3rd person view.


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been looking for a corked 5 tutorial forever!! Thank you! Question though, do you have any experience doing FS coked 5's? I prefer spinning fs rather than bs. I can do fs 3s, 5s, and some rare 7s. Also, it seems like it's really hard to spot the landing in your cork 5, your POV seems totally blind. Would fs be better for that?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

TopThriller said:


> I've been looking for a corked 5 tutorial forever!! Thank you! Question though, do you have any experience doing FS coked 5's? I prefer spinning fs rather than bs. I can do fs 3s, 5s, and some rare 7s. Also, it seems like it's really hard to spot the landing in your cork 5, your POV seems totally blind. Would fs be better for that?


Welcome. Yep on bs 540s the landing is blind for most of the trick (all you see is sky), then it comes into view right at the end. A big part is knowing where to look to know where that landing will appear as you rotate.

I've done a few corked fs 540s, but not as many since I prefer misty flips to underflips. It's pretty much reverse to how you initiate a backside cork 540. So instead of throwing your lead shoulder towards your back leg, you throw it in the opposite direction (throw your shoulder upwards and towards whichever way is frontside for you).


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Jed said:


> @Basti - That's a good idea, only tricky thing is trying to get that footage since I ride by myself most days and my friends usually disappear to go film video parts on the few sunny days we get in Whistler.
> 
> Might have to figure out something with a tripod to get that 3rd person view.


I know the problem. I'd be your cam guy any day. All you have to do is employ me so I can get a work visa


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Basti said:


> I know the problem. I'd be your cam guy any day. All you have to do is employ me so I can get a work visa


Hah, if only I could employ a filmer, now that would be awesome.

You'll just have to become an Australian and get unlimited amounts of 2 year work visas like the rest of Whistler


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Jed said:


> Hah, if only I could employ a filmer, now that would be awesome.
> 
> You'll just have to become an Australian and get unlimited amounts of 2 year work visas like the rest of Whistler


Haha, I remember thinking I landed somewhere in the outback when I first came to Whistler. It's so unfair the Australians have it so easy to live there. I've already used up my one year work and travel visa and now I'd have to either be employed or marry a Canadian. :dunno:

So think of me when the Snomie empire grows. 

Cheers from Berlin


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Another quickie lesson:

*How To Balance Your Snowboard Freestyle Progression*






I figure I might as well just put my videos in here instead of starting a new thread every time I upload a new tip video.


----------

